# Aquatic Kingdom - Fall Clean-Up Sale



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

30 % off all Aussi Coral

*Inverts $19.99 sale​*Emerald crabs 3/$19.99
Blue Leg Hermit 30/$19.99
Scarlet Hermit Crabs 10/$19.99
Cleaner Shrimp $19.99
Blood Shrimp $19.99
Flame Scallop $19.99
Urchin $19.99
Arrow Crab $19.99

888 Dundas Street East, Mississauga
905.281.1118


----------

